# PCH drive. SF to Hearst Castle, then onto LA. Any tips?



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 18, 2010)

I was out voted on Hearst Castle over Alcatraz, so as a result to make best use of our time and viewability of PCH, we've decided to bypass SF all together on this trip.


So to be driving PCH during the day a much as possible and to split the trip to LA in half, we've decided to land in SF and get right onto the  PCH and head down to the Castle area, which seems to be 5-6 hours depending on your pace of sightseeing.  

We're landing at 12:30pm on Wednesday, so in theory I'm thinking we can take our time down the coast and make it to the Best Western I reserved by 7 or 8pm.

We'll do a tour early Thursday and get back on the PCH to what I assume will be another 6 or 7 hours to La, where we have a Courtyard LA Westside for the night. If we're up to it we were going to do the Venice OceanWalk and the Santa Monica Pier that night and/or next day as we have a late flight to Maui Friday night so we have until 3 pm in LA. 

I'm hoping some TUG experts on the subject will chime in and give us some input if our plan makes logistical sense, since this is totally new territory for us.   

Thank you in  advance.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We're landing at 12:30pm on Wednesday, so in theory I'm thinking we can take our time down the coast and make it to the Best Western I reserved by 7 or 8pm.



Maybe.  Your plane will land at 12:30 p.m., but you need to get luggage and pick up your rental car, right?  So you won't get out of the airport until around 1:30 p.m. (that's an estimate).  Then, I'm assuming you'll stop somewhere along the way for lunch/dinner (or both).  That will add time to your estimate as well.

I still think it's doable, but the last portion will be done in the dark.  And Highway 1 in the dark can be challenging.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 18, 2010)

If we take the 8:20am tour we'd be back on the road by 1045am so hopefully most will be done in the 5 or so hours of light we have Thursday afternoon.

We're actually doing all carry-on luggage so it right to the rental car an we're off.

We're not going to be in any rush but don't want to be driving PCH at night all that much so we'll have to see.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> If we take the 8:20am tour we'd be back on the road by 1045am so hopefully most will be done in the 5 or so hours of light we have Thursday afternoon.
> 
> We're actually doing all carry-on luggage so it right to the rental car an we're off.
> 
> We're not going to be in any rush but don't want to be driving PCH at night all that much so we'll have to see.



I was talking about your drive the day you arrive.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 18, 2010)

I would be concerned about PCH in the dark (and that is probably anytime after 5:30 PM) and we are having one heck of a rainy week in California. Supposed to be storms coming in all week.  
Liz


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2010)

On arrival day you could take 101 down and cut over at Paso Robles.  Not nearly as scenic, but a lot quicker and not as windy.  Mapquest estimates the driving time at 3 hours, 45 minutes.  You may want to wait and see what time you get in, how long it takes you to get out of the airport, and how the weather is.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 18, 2010)

I would second Luanne's suggestion, especially if we have heavy wind and rain at that time. It would be a safer option.
Liz


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 18, 2010)

So let's say I'm on the road at 1:30pm from SFO, We'll have 4 hours of light. Have far will that get us, weather permitting of course? Isn't that the best part of the PCH, Big Sur? Can't I make it pretty close to Hearst, with maybe an 1hr or so of driving at night?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So let's say I'm on the road at 1:30pm from SFO, We'll have 4 hours of light. Have far will that get us, weather permitting of course? Isn't that the best part of the PCH, Big Sur? Can't I make it pretty close to Hearst, with maybe an 1hr or so of driving at night?



It's up to you.  That drive can be pretty scary even during daylight.  Again, I'd say see what time you get in, how quickly you get out of the airport, and more importantly what the weather is like.  We got hammered by rain today and it's supposed to last all week. 

My first trip down Hwy 1 was when I was a kid.  My sister and I slept the entire way.  I think my parents were ready to kill us.  They'd done the drive before and were only doing it for us, or so they said.  The next time I went I was an adult.  We drove from Monterey to Hearst Castle, taking our time.  By the time we got to Hearst Castle I had to pee so bad I thought I'd burst.  I don't think I enjoyed the last hour of the drive at all.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, just one more thing.  Be sure to check road conditions.  Dh reminded me that Hwy 1, south of Carmel, gets closed down from time to time due to slides.  With the rains we're having there is always a chance the road could be closed.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jan 18, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Thank you in  advance.



I just did this a couple weeks ago. I didn't bother with the castle -- time constraints. About halfway between Monterey and Hearst castle, I became fatigued from the near-constant switchbacks. It's a tiring drive, especially because motorheads play "James Dean" on the PCH in their Ferarris and Porsches -- look out!

Beautiful? You betcha. Next time, I'll drive from Carmel to Big Sur, then turn around and drive back. That's enough for me, at least. 

My only tips? 

1) Bring a telephoto lens for the sea lions. 

2) Pull over often. Every vista is breathtaking.

3) Add about three hours more than you think you'll need. 

4) There is road work going on right now. Not really a big deal, but there will be three 10-minute waits because of one-lane roads.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 19, 2010)

MOXJO7282 said:


> We're landing at 12:30pm on Wednesday, so in theory I'm thinking we can take our time down the coast and make it to the Best Western I reserved by 7 or 8pm.
> 
> We'll do a tour early Thursday and get back on the PCH to what I assume will be another 6 or 7 hours to La, where we have a Courtyard LA Westside for the night. If we're up to it we were going to do the Venice OceanWalk and the Santa Monica Pier that night and/or next day as we have a late flight to Maui Friday night so we have until 3 pm in LA.



The weather may spoil your plans, I fear.  California is currently being hit by a series of *BIG* pacific storms.  Here in LA, heavy rain and high winds are forecast all week and I believe this is the case for much of the coast.  Out in the ocean, gale force winds and 25 foot seas.  

I know rain may not seem like a big deal to a New Yorker, but out here rain can be very serious.  The soil does not absorb moisture as readily as on the east coast, which can lead to run off, road flooding and mud and debris flows.  The PCH in the Big Sur area is basically a winding road perched along a cliff with steep hillside inland.  Very susceptible to rock slides.  Whatever you decide to do, keep tuned in to the weather, but I don't think I'd personally attempt the PCH this week.

Good luck to you in our drenching rain.  Hopefully your Maui weather will be better.

H


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I must (regretfully) agree with the above posts and caution against your proposed itinerary this time of year (short days), this week (heavy rain), and this schedule (leaving SFO after noon).  

I have driven this road a dozen times.  It has incomparable vistas of the ocean which you will not see in the rain or the dark.  It also has sharp curves, narrow shoulders, landslides, and impatient drivers.

Your real problem is that if you don't start driving until 1:30, you will get to the best part of the drive just about when it gets dark (and you will do that only by skipping Monterey, Carmel, and Point Lobos).    You will probably avoid a whole lot of stress by taking Luanne's route.

Hearst Castle is awesome and you will not regret visiting (if you can do a second tour, you should; there are several tours of different portions of Hearst Castle).


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with the others and think it's a better week to stay in the city than to drive the coastal highway. Alcatraz on a blustery day would be great fun. Really give you a feel for what it was like out there. And if you did the night tour it could really be spooky. As for PCH, it's a fabulous drive for a trip where you can do it over several days, preferably when the skies are clear.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2010)

And not to "dampen" your plans more, but today the rain is worse than yesterday.  And tomorrow is supposed to be even worse.  This morning there were already 2 1/2 hour delays for flights arriving into SFO.    So, be sure to have a "Plan B" ready.


----------



## geoand (Jan 19, 2010)

*Just a bit more info for you*

DW had never been on Big Sur highway until about 3 years ago.  We drove from San Luis Obispo to Carmel area along the Big Sur Highway and it took us ONLY 9 HOURS!  Did this at the end of March.  Beautiful windy sunny weather.  Reason we took so long is because I think we stopped at EVERY CURVE to take pictures.

I posted some of these pics on the Pic of the Day thread.  I recall that "TROG" also posted some of his pics during this same time period.

We have driven it twice since then always going North and the last two times it did not take near as long.  Never did we stop at Hearst.  Trip always takes us 5 to 6 hours just because we can not resist using our cameras.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 19, 2010)

When it's light out and good weather, meaning not raining, the drive down Hwy 1 is breath-taking.  The warnings to the original poster is that a) a lot of the drive may be done at night, and b) with the current weather, the drive would be done in dismal rain.  Neither make it conducive for sight-seeing.


----------



## winger (Jan 19, 2010)

Hearst Castle is closed today because of the foul weather. Unknown about tomorrow or the test of the week - our friends from overseas were planning on driving down there yesterday and today from San Francisco.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 19, 2010)

I would definitely heed the warnings about the weather. The forecast is for heavy rain which will make driving Hwy 1 a nightmare not to mention that you won't see anything.

I have driven down both Hwy 1 and 101 from San Francisco to Los Angeles many times. We always take 3 days to make the trip down hwy 1, stopping for the night in Monterey/Carmel and the second night in San Luis Obispo or Solvang. There is far too much to see to do it in 1 day. If we go the 101 route we take 2 days, stopping for the night in Solvang. There are many attractions to see other than Hearst Castle.

Personally, I would stay in San Francisco and leave the drive south for another visit when you have more time and the weather is good. There is more than enough to see and do in San Francisco and the surrounding areas.


----------

